# Schwinn Silver Mist Manta Ray clarification!!!



## Jpcdds (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey all... i was hoping someone can help clear something up for me in regards to the Schwinn Silver Mist Manta Ray. 

What year(s) was the silver mist made? 1971 only or both in 1971 and 1972?  On doing research I have found 2 different schwinn sites telling me 2 different things.  One states they were available in ‘71 and ‘72 and another stating only ‘71.  The reason I am mostly asking is because I’ve seen a few examples of silver mantas with the disc brake.  According to what I’ve read here the disc brake mantas were only available in 1972 but have also read they were supposedly manufactured as early as late 1971 (the disc brake itself that is).

So was the silver mist manta ever made with the disc brake right from the schwinn factory or are the examples I’ve seen “aftermarket” additions? 

Many thanks... John


----------



## Gordon (Jul 7, 2018)

According to the book By Hurd and Gordon, 1971 colors were: Kool Orange, Kool Lemon, Campus Green and Silver Mist. In 1972 they still had the orange, lemon and green but dropped the silver mist. Also according to the book, all 1971 models were 5 speed and in 1972 they added a coaster brake model and the disc brake to the 5 speed. There is no mention of late 71's with disc brake, but who knows?


----------



## Jpcdds (Jul 7, 2018)

That’s what i had read too... then another schwinn site had the silver mist available in 1972.  Hence my disc brake question and also have a seller telling me his 1972 Silver Mist was authentic?????


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2018)

This might help in answering one of your questions. In the late pre war manufacturing Schwinn started stamping the serial numbers with machines and the numbers were stamped on the bikes component. That being the bottom bracket shell, then later the rear drop out and then the head tube. Then these pieces that were pre stamped with a SN were used to build a frame. The date associated with a serial number is the date that number was stamped on the bikes component and that date has nothing to do with a build date. Schwinn built the different models in batches and the common model year change over period was sometime in November and the day (s) of the month varied depending on the model.  Bikes with November serial numbers was the norm for the model year change and over the years there have been bikes that had an earlier serial number. So a late quarter 1971 serial numbered Manta could have a disc brake set up since it was built as a 1972 model.

Muscle bikes have been big money makers for years and many people have restored and fabricated these bikes and then sold them making a good profit. Some collectors/buyers are in denial after they pay big money for a bike and then refuse to acknowledge that it's a fake, restored or incorrect.

Can you give us the names of the two Schwinn sites that you were referring to?


----------



## Jpcdds (Jul 7, 2018)

That helps out a bit for sure... so the frames dated November /December 1971 may not have been completed until early 1972 when the disc brake was available hence the disc brake silver manta ray I’ve possibly  seen.

Here is the link;  it’s actually on the bike history website.  This link shows the schwinn catalogue description for the Manta Ray for 1971 and 1972 on the same page.  On this page it says silver mist was available in both ‘71 and’72.  The page then provides individual  links for the actual schwinn cartalogue for both the 1971 and 1972 manta.  When you click on the 1972 link it states the Manta was only available in green yellow and orange.

https://bikehistory.org/bikes/mantaray/


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jpcdds said:


> That helps out a bit for sure... so the frames dated November /December 1971 may not have been completed until early 1972 when the disc brake was available hence the disc brake silver manta ray I’ve possibly  seen.
> 
> Here is the link;  it’s actually on the bike history website.  This link shows the schwinn catalogue description for the Manta Ray for 1971 and 1972 on the same page.  On this page it says silver mist was available in both ‘71 and’72.  The page then provides individual  links for the actual schwinn cartalogue for both the 1971 and 1972 manta.  When you click on the 1972 link it states the Manta was only available in green yellow and orange.
> 
> ...





That site is riddled with flaws, big time! Pat spent many hours creating that site but unfortunately he didn't have someone knowledgeable proof read and edit the content. I never use that site, takes three days to scroll down twenty feet of spaced out catalog text


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 7, 2018)

Jpcdds said:


> That helps out a bit for sure... so the frames dated November /December 1971 may not have been completed until early 1972 when the disc brake was available hence the disc brake silver manta ray I’ve possibly  seen.
> 
> Here is the link;  it’s actually on the bike history website.  This link shows the schwinn catalogue description for the Manta Ray for 1971 and 1972 on the same page.  On this page it says silver mist was available in both ‘71 and’72.  The page then provides individual  links for the actual schwinn cartalogue for both the 1971 and 1972 manta.  When you click on the 1972 link it states the Manta was only available in green yellow and orange.
> 
> https://bikehistory.org/bikes/mantaray/



Exactly. The catalog says - available in green yellow and orange  - they just didn't say and any leftover silver mist frames. By the catalog 74 fastbacks are orange and yellow. I have a yellow,orange,red and blue one. Not a popular bike by 74 (damn thumb shifters) so frames with 74 numbers are left over in 75 and painted and built as a 75.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 8, 2018)

I know in the late 70s and up to the mid 80s your local schwinn dealer was willing and able to swap out , change around or update parts on bikes in their showrooms.you could also order your bike equipped as wished.are those original bikes? I think so.if not, then cars like shelby mustangs , baldwin motion camaros and mopars factory race cars would be worthless, modified and undesirable.schwinn dealers sold their bikes equipped as customers wanted.at least thats how it was at simi valley schwinn.


----------

